# what`s this? i need help (URTEXT??)



## amazingclassic (Sep 9, 2017)

i was impressed about ravel`s la valse and searched for piano version of this piece.
(i already saw this score in IMSLP, seemed really difficult, but i want just only like a collection so it doesn`t matter)

and i found this score which is only one included "Urtext", but i don`t know about that..... what is Urtext??

is it different with other score??

https://www.amazon.com/valse-chorég...id=1504964980&sr=8-10&keywords=la+valse+ravel


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikipedia to the rescue.


----------



## amazingclassic (Sep 9, 2017)

then it will be really important, right? according to wiki, it looks closest edition of composer`s meanings...

i decided my mind, thanks!


----------

